
Ask HN: Building Products - ideaofjess
I am noob and want to learn building products. Please suggest some books or courses.
======
mattbgates
Check out [http://www.indiehackers.com](http://www.indiehackers.com).

See what some of those guys started out with learning... some have no
programming knowledge, some learned later and suggest to you the books they've
read... there are many different kinds of people. Even guys who hate
programming and do the entrepreneur stuff.

I've spoken with the CEO of [https://RunCloud.io](https://RunCloud.io) who
knows a bit of code but loves the entrepreneurial aspect of it more.

------
AbenezerMamo
I think the best way to do it is to start building. Reading about it can give
you inspiration but it won't build it for you. I think learning by failing is
one of the most best ways to learn fast.

